# Someone tell me if this is good weed or not



## Gflanagin (Feb 16, 2020)

I just picked this up from a dealer that I’ve never used before and I’m kinda new to weed so can someone tell me if this is good or not? The bugs are much larger than I’ve had before which is usually good I think, but it’s super leafy


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

Gflanagin said:


> I just picked this up from a dealer that I’ve never used before and I’m kinda new to weed so can someone tell me if this is good or not? The bugs are much larger than I’ve had before which is usually good I think, but it’s super leafy


it depends a whole bunch on how it smokes. Report back, brave explorer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 16, 2020)

Does it smell dank ? 
Does it look clean ?

Crack that bitch open and take a whiff ... that should tell you .


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 16, 2020)

bout a pound


----------



## YardG (Feb 19, 2020)

A little late to this thread... in the future I would pull the visible leaves off before smoking that bud.


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 2, 2020)

That looks like some High level stuff. Don't OD on all that marjuanas.


----------



## Bodz420 (Apr 2, 2020)

It doesn't look like a good quality to me, this is how good quality should look like, otherwise enjoy it man


----------

